# Internet très très lent depuis passage à Lion



## iioan (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Lion il y a quelques semaines et depuis le premier jour internet est très très lent.
Quasi impossible de voir une vidéo en ligne et le chargement des pages plantes tout le temps.

Tout marchait nikel sous leopard.
Le probleme ne semble pas venir de ma bbox.

j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide, l'ordi risque de passer par la fenetre sous peu sinon 

merci!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour ,

Il arrive que de temps à autre les FAI sont perturbé donc connexion basique ou moindre que d'habitude 

Avez vous seulement débrancher et rebrancher physiquement votre bbox ? et non de hard reset réinitialisation complète du routeur 

Avez vous mis à jour la dernière version pour votre airport ? ou bien directement en rj45 Ethernet votre mac est connecté ?

Cordialement


----------



## iioan (11 Novembre 2011)

oui oui j'ai tenté de rebooter et de redemarrer ma bbox, mais ca ne vient apparemment pas la...

de plus le pb est apparu dès la première utilisation de lion alors que quelques minutes avant osus leopard tout fonctionnait tres bien :-/


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

iioan a dit:


> oui oui j'ai tenté de rebooter et de redemarrer ma bbox, mais ca ne vient apparemment pas la...
> 
> de plus le pb est apparu dès la première utilisation de lion alors que quelques minutes avant osus leopard tout fonctionnait tres bien :-/



D'accord on est bien d'accord faire un reset avec un stylo fin pour rétablir les paramètres de la box ? 

Avez vous plutôt évoluer sur la version de leopard à lion mise à niveau ou directement installer le système sans aucune donnée ?

Il arrive parfois je dit bien parfois que les mises à niveau ne sont pas aussi efficace en terme de bien être comparé à une réinstallation comme sont nom l'indique


----------



## idefix84 (11 Novembre 2011)

Il y a des outils en ligne pour tester sa connexion internet, peut être faut il commencer par s'enlever le doute...


----------



## iioan (11 Novembre 2011)

j'ai fait des test en ligne, la vitesse de connexion semble bonne.
J'ai réinitialisé la box depuis la plateforme de gestion (idem avec le stylo je pense)
j'ai installé la MAJ lion depuis l'appstore sur leopard snow


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Si le débit descendant ou bande passante sur le site par exemple speedtest correspond au débit que vous avez d'habitude ou proposer dégroupé ou non 

alors effectivement on peut éventuellement boycotté sur autre chose

Mon conseil serais plutôt de sauvegarder vos données actuel et de gravé lion comme ceci sur dvd pour une réinstallation propre mais attendre plutôt des conseils de personne bien plus calé que moi sur osx 

Mais pour ma part je ferais ce dont j'ai cité 

http://rizzr.com/graver-mac-os-lion-dvd-installation

Cordialement


----------



## iioan (11 Novembre 2011)

merci, j'essaie actuellement de réinstaller leopard, mais c'est pas simple... je n'ai pas le fichier d'installation de lion donc je n'arrive pas à graver de dvd d'installation ...


----------



## fanougym (11 Novembre 2011)

toutes les mises à jour sont faites ?


----------



## iioan (11 Novembre 2011)

toutes les mises à jour sont faites, d'autant plus que je rencontre le meme probleme avec firefox


----------



## fanougym (11 Novembre 2011)

Quel opérateur ?

Les DNS sont renseignés dans tes prefs système / réseau / avancé ?


----------



## iioan (11 Novembre 2011)

va falloir me donner un peu plus d'infos sur les DNS si tu veux que je sache de quoi tu parles 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

je suis chez bouygues / bbox
DNS : y a une adresse ip et dans domaine de recherche : lan
en dessous y a écris : IPv4 ou IPv6


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

iioan a dit:


> va falloir me donner un peu plus d'infos sur les DNS si tu veux que je sache de quoi tu parles
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------
> 
> ...



Est ce que le ipv6 est activé si oui la décocher ce n'ai pas encore au point et sa pose beaucoup de probléme de connexion justement


----------



## iioan (11 Novembre 2011)

dans l'onglet TCP/IP c'est le IP4 qui est configuré.

l'IP6 (juste en dessous) il y a écrit "configurer IP6" : automatiquement, mais aucune donnée n'est entrée, c'est l'IP4 qui a l'air de fonctionner...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------

mais ca ne fonctionne toujours pas ceci dit


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Parfait une réinstallation ne peut pas faire de mal dans ce cas on pourrais être fixé 

si tout est à jour ipv6 non activé et box rebooté

Mais pour votre connexion c'est du wifi ou via câble ?


----------



## fanougym (11 Novembre 2011)

Les DNS Bouygues : 
194.158.122.10
194.158.122.15

à renseigner ici :


----------



## iioan (13 Novembre 2011)

bon alors après plusieurs tentatives j'ai finalement réussi à formater mon DD pour tout réinstaller proprement et j'ai même créer deux partitions, une avec léopard et une avec lion.

Et la grande suprise, ca fonctionne toujours au ralenti !! le pb doit donc venir de ma connexion ce qui semble incroyable car c'est arrivé le jour même de mon passage sous lion et que mes stats de connexion ont l'air normales... j'y comprends absolument rien :-/


----------



## iioan (13 Novembre 2011)

J'ai besoin de vous, ne me laissez pas tomber maintenant pleaseeeee ))


----------



## iioan (14 Novembre 2011)

il semblerait que ce soit un probleme généralisé sur le réseau bouygues qui concerne effectivement plusieurs personnes et sur seulement certains sites...
pas de pb niveau matériel, ni au niveau de ma connexion propre d'ou les incohérences et l'incompréhension de l'origine du problème...

Merci d'avoir fait votre possible ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour ,

Ce n'ai pas pour vous décourager mais bouygue telecom en réseaux c'est loin d'être le top avec des plateformes de moindre cout comme le reste des fai en moins cher et bien plus pire encore 

Je ne me vante pas mais j'étais administrateur réseaux dans un parc informatique j'ai eu plusieurs retours de tout les fai cité juste en dessous bon sa merde chez tous mais la c'est vraiment de la petite qualité de connexion même si pour la plupart sa marche trés bien

Etre auchan box/darty et sa il manque plus que internetrapidebox 

Je serais vous essayé de voir si vous pouvez pas être éligible chez un autre vrais fai sans frais pour vous ils peuvent racheté votre abonnement 

Numericable/ovh/orange


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Novembre 2011)

Bourdel ça me plaît pas ça... Je suis sous lion et cela me faisait ces mêmes pbs... J ai pensé d abord à un pb d OS qui serait résolu avec le prochain X.7.3 mais au vu de son contenu je pense pas qu il faut espérer que ela aille mieux :S  Arfff vive la bbox!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Bourdel ça me plaît pas ça... Je suis sous lion et cela me faisait ces mêmes pbs... J ai pensé d abord à un pb d OS qui serait résolu avec le prochain X.7.3 mais au vu de son contenu je pense pas qu il faut espérer que ela aille mieux :S  Arfff vive la bbox!



 En vous encouragent à changé au plus vite de fai qui va vous racheté votre abonnement

De préférence en dégroupé chez numericable je suis allez sur leurs plateformes l'année dernière qu'elle bonheur


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Novembre 2011)

Pour prétendre à numéricable il faut être sur que l on soit éligible et c est pas mon cas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Pour prétendre à numéricable il faut être sur que l on soit éligible et c est pas mon cas



 Je vous comprend dans le même cas pas possible de migré chez orange ? pour votre cas


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Novembre 2011)

Orange c est cher et c est de la daube en barre dans ma région! Donc je me dis que suis pas mal loti chez Bouygues!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

Dégroupé ? étonnant dans un vieux patelin j'obtiens presque 20 mega avec orange pourtant à l'époque j'ai eu un tas de merde avec eux 

Qui maintenant à pas changé mais enfin partout pareil


----------



## ted2 (26 Novembre 2011)

J'ai acheté un macbookPro neuf avec Lion installé. Recupéré les données de mon vieux mac. Et je suis confronté au même problème: lors du réveil, l'accès à internet prends plusieurs minutes. Je suis chez un opérateur suisse, et les réglages tcp/ip sont identiques sur mon autre macbookair, qui lui se connecte instantanément.


----------



## Finaljo (5 Mars 2012)

J'ai le même problème et à priori il n'y a pas de solution de trouvé...

Si vous avez la réponse à ce problème, je suis largement preneur.

Meurci 


Pour info :
IMac 21" sous Snow Léopard, pas de connexion internet depuis la désinstallation de ma partition windaube bootcamp. J'ai remis mon OS à neuf depuis et toujours les même problèmes. j'ai essayé moultes trucs (dont la manip' au niveau DNS, nettoyage onyx, réparation onyx+utilitaire de disque, etc.) mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai un macbook en airport qui fonctionne parfaitement donc pas un problème de ma Bbox.


----------

